# Another 2 foot ..............



## mmcmdl (Mar 22, 2019)

Snow in the Adirondacks ! 2 additional feet going on at this minute !  Guess I'll be opening up camp sometime in August the way it's going . 









						Pleasant Lake Inn
					

American restaurant in the Adirondack Mountains, serving fresh foods, craft cocktails, wine and... 5083 New York 29A, Stratford, NY 13470




					www.facebook.com


----------



## f350ca (Mar 22, 2019)

We're getting light snow here too. Seems like the winter that will never end, can't imagine what it would be like without global warming.

Greg


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 22, 2019)

I have to get up your way to Port Perry very soon . Need to pick up a 3 pt stump grinder but it seems whenever I get the time off , it snows 3 more ft !


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 22, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I have to get up your way to Port Perry very soon . Need to pick up a 3 pt stump grinder but it seems whenever I get the time off , it snows 3 more ft !


By mid April there won't be any snow ,well usually.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 22, 2019)

f350ca said:


> We're getting light snow here too. Seems like the winter that will never end, can't imagine what it would be like without global warming.
> 
> Greg



And here in Central Texas we didn’t even get our usual 12 days of winter this year.


----------



## Jubil (Mar 23, 2019)

Z2V said:


> And here in Central Texas we didn’t even get our usual 12 days of winter this year.


I think I saw 3 days (mornings only) below 32 deg here in East Texas.
Chuck


----------



## jcp (Mar 23, 2019)

Central Oklahoma........We've had a few mornings below 32 degrees but no snow or ice this year.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 23, 2019)

Happy Spring!


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 23, 2019)

Was a beautiful spring day. The crocus and tulips are showing up. Moved the snowblower back into the back shed and moved the lawnmower to the place of pride. Reinstalled my downspouts after our 75 mph winds, I hope the 4 1/2” Tapcons will hold this time! After supper we went for a 1 mile walk and got home just as the sun was setting. The little bit of snow from last night is just about gone except where the shadows were.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 23, 2019)

I feel for you guys.
I lived in Lake Tahoe in the 70’s.
One year we had 4-5 feet in March, in one storm!
After a long winter, the last thing you need is a ton of snow in Springtime


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 23, 2019)

Apparently , they are loving life up near my property  . 13 degrees tonight with PLENTY of snow . The inns are doing a very good business when the weather lets them open up . Great for the snowmobilers


----------



## savarin (Mar 23, 2019)

f350ca said:


> We're getting light snow here too. Seems like the winter that will never end, can't imagine what it would be like without global warming.
> 
> Greg



Damn hot, our winter should have started already but its around the low 90's at present.
We have broken heat records every year for I believe the last 10 years, each year the max has been higher and for longer.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 24, 2019)

We have snow cones......


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 25, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Snow in the Adirondacks ! 2 additional feet going on at this minute !  Guess I'll be opening up camp sometime in August the way it's going .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We only got about a foot in Vermont. Most of it should be gone in a day or two. This winter has been a long, colder one but less severe when compared to last years snowfall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 28, 2019)

Since I moved to Sacramento in 1959, there has been a total of maybe 2 inches of snow TOTAL during that time.  If you blink, it is melted.  Last year, just in my neighborhood, we had 4" of hail.  Way different than Minnesota where I was born, where there are only 2 seasons, shovel and swat.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 5, 2019)

When's it going to END ??? 









						Stratford, NY Weather Forecast and Conditions - The Weather Channel | Weather.com
					

Today’s and tonight’s Stratford, NY weather forecast, weather conditions and Doppler radar from The Weather Channel and Weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Aukai (Apr 6, 2019)

No wonder you haven't been out to the barn.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 6, 2019)

We got another small coating last night. Calling for 60s today. Up down up down


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 6, 2019)

Light, wet dusting. Mostly gone. About 40F. No matter, I'm digging a trench tomorrow for an underground 240V drop heading out to the shop! Electrician coming Friday to upgrade the electrical service to the house. 200A main panel, with the underground service heading from the back of the house to the shop feeding a 60A sub panel----Next Saturday - I HAVE THE POWER!!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm feeling a road trip . 60s up there tomorrow and I'm off after tonight till Wed ! I have 2 people wanting to see the trailer up there , be a great chance to get away for a couple days . I let them know that there is still 4 feet of snow on the property so I can't yank the trailer out , but at least they could see it .


----------



## f350ca (Apr 6, 2019)

We finally got up to 60 here today, sure felt good.

Greg


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 6, 2019)

Here in Ottawa it cleared up in the afternoon and the temp climbed right away into the hi 40s to maybe 50 depending on when you looked.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 6, 2019)

So who is near Port Perry ?


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 7, 2019)

I think Greg f350ca might be the closest. I drove near by today. Was great, temps were up and no snow.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 7, 2019)

Im a long way from Port Perry. About 50 f here today but freezing rain forecast tonite. Starting to look like spring though, just got back from a run on the atv, only got stuck in one creek, but still lots of snow, can only ride on the snowmobile trails yet.

Greg


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2019)

Well It was 86 today 80 right now. Got a cold front coming Tuesday supposed to get down to 82.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 7, 2019)

My front yard on Saturday March 31. Looks the same today. Niagara Region is starting to bloom!

Link to weather for Port Perry. Looks pretty good compared to a couple months ago!





__





						Weather Underground
					





					www.wunderground.com


----------

